# BAS lodgement issue



## Mile (Jul 15, 2017)

Good day everyone, i would like to lodge my First BAS through mygov, could anyone tell me how to input the amount of "GST on Sale" and "GST on Buy"?

For example, my uber income is $3000, total spent gst on fuel is $100, should i input $3000 in 1A, and input $100 in 1B?










Thanks


----------



## letmethehellin (Nov 6, 2016)

See below for better expination


----------



## Where to Mister? (Jul 16, 2017)

1A is 1/11 of your gross income
1B is the GST you paid on your business-related expenses.
G1 is where you put your gross income.

You appear to not understand this very well. Try clicking on the GST worksheet link on that page.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Mile said:


> Good day everyone, i would like to lodge my First BAS through mygov, could anyone tell me how to input the amount of "GST on Sale" and "GST on Buy"?
> 
> For example, my uber income is $3000, total spent gst on fuel is $100, should i input $3000 in 1A, and input $100 in 1B?
> 
> Thanks


If your Uber income (banked) was $3000, then the total gross fares taken would be $4000 inclusive of GST
Total GST charged within the fares is $363


----------

